# For those of you who are thinking of transitioning to warehouse work when the carbots come ...



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)




----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

"Hockey stick detected. Must eliminate threat."


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

When do we get the sex robots from Blade Runner? This needs to be made a priority.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

They can get record crowds if the sex dolls are given away free. :thumbup:


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Giveaways. Kinda like bobble head day at the ballgame.


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

KevinJohnson said:


> When do we get the sex robots from Blade Runner? This needs to be made a priority.


I thought Uber was the sex robot....they are screwing everybody


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Uberchampion said:


> I thought Uber was the sex robot....they are screwing everybody


I want a refund


----------



## tcaud (Jul 28, 2017)

KevinJohnson said:


> When do we get the sex robots from Blade Runner? This needs to be made a priority.


They were engineered humans, not robots.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

KevinJohnson said:


> When do we get the sex robots from Blade Runner? This needs to be made a priority.


no way. Androids from WestWorld are way better.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

jeanocelot said:


>


LOOK WHAT THEY














ARE TEACHING THEM TO DO !



jeanocelot said:


>


Only a MATTER OF TIME !


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

Only one man can stop them...


----------

